# Howard Goodall, Great Dates: Mozart and The Magic Flute question



## airi (May 13, 2006)

Hi, i was watching Great Dates, part 3, Mozart and The Magic Flute (documentary by Howard Goodall),

and theres one part where he is comparing Baroque music with Classical Music, is the part when he is in a yellow car saying that Barroque music has no predeterminate route, and then he is in a train saying that clasical music/sonata form has a predeterminated route

i want to know the tune playing in the back when the yellow car part begins, pleaseeeee someone tell me
piece name/composer

I upload the sound only off the video here: 
http://media.putfile.com/what-is-85
so someone can help me : 
please, thanks guys


----------

